# It's Working



## Bonanza91 (Jun 30, 2011)

Hey everyone! So i was feeling pretty hopeless this past week and feeling like I'd never get over DP...The scary thoughts/ depression/ unreal feeling was ruining my life and eating me up. 
But I had heard of a few people who took the fish oil/omega 3 supplements as well as St. John's Wort...these combined with working out and my multivitamins I take everyday have made such an improvement in me! I haven't felt this good since I first got dp almost 3 months ago. I can say I almost feel back to normal. And I know that I'll have a few bad days and I could relapse but I can FINALLY see the light at the end of the tunnel. Trust me, it's a lot easier to get over DP when you don't have the depressing side of it to deal with...

Exercise 
Fish Oil/ Omega 3 supplements
St. John's Wort
Multivitamins

It's helping so much!

I won't be back here until I'm OFFICIALLY back to normal.. but if you have any questions message me and I'll try and come back to respond to those!
take care


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2011)

I'm happy you're feeling better. Never ever give up, be determined , be successful and move on. Anything works, keep doing it and let DP make you grow.


----------



## Jayden (Feb 9, 2011)

Way to go buddy!

I'm thinking about trying 5-HTP or St. John's Wort too. I tried Celexa and I felt so much worse.

I hope the best for you,

Jayden


----------



## Bonanza91 (Jun 30, 2011)

Thank you both so much! I appreciate your awesome support.
Lowrey, you've been so great about supporting everyone on the boards and I can't thank you enough!!!


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2011)

Bonanza91 said:


> Thank you both so much! I appreciate your awesome support.
> Lowrey, you've been so great about supporting everyone on the boards and I can't thank you enough!!!


I only do what everyone would do after coming back from such a hell.


----------



## Victor Ouriques (Jul 15, 2011)

I felt much better after taking Multivitamins,(A,B,C,D,E...) Magnesium and B-12

Also L-Tryptophan helped me a lot too.

I started taking Omega 3 fish 2 days ago,just to take it.

I Don't know if it'll will help me at all,I doesn't even feel DP/DR at all.I Just think it's good,i'm planning taking them forever,they're good for health.


----------

